# Vintage Scott



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

Picked this up yesterday from a buddy in a trade for a trade for a set of bmx handlebars. 
1987 Scott Sawtooth, wondering if i should build it up with some XT stuff and get the Altus crap off it. Maybe put a set of bullmoose bars i got from a high sierra. Or just take the rollercam brake off and scrap the rest. Couldn't find much info on the older Scott's.

What do you guys think is it worth messing around on an putting some semi quality components?


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I liked how this one rode, and it looks to be the same frame construction/tubing:










I don't know if it's worthy of XT, but Deore 6-speed stuff from that era is pretty cheap on ebay and generally bulletproof. Take a look through that entire Photobucket album, the bike came with midrange stuff but it was really well thought out and I hated to sell it along-I just don't have room for it all.

As a side note, I also briefly had this '85 DiamondBack Apex, and the frame was exactly the same aside from the tubing sticker!


----------

